# Redcreek or tower traxx wich one is better?



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

We want to make a lil trip about 15 of us but we cant decide on wich one is better i know lots of ppl on here been to both so if yall can just give me yall opinion would be appreciated


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I was not impressed with redcreek at all last time I went


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

u been to tower traxx brfore?


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I dunno how you cant be impressed with RCOR, our whole group loves the place. They've got it all out there. We haven't been to TowerTrax in months (since all this rain and what not) But hear its a totally different park now. Got some bottomless pits. From a couple months ago I wouldn't even consider going to TTrax over RCOR.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea i love red creek. It has all kinds of riding. Yea they talk about tower trax being bad ace right now.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

so we like to ride more water than that stickey takes 3 days to clean kind of mud if u know what i mean i seen some pic at tower traxx and that mud looks nasty as hell???


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea, TTrax don't really have water. They got a clay pond, but i don't consider it water, just floatin on 2 ft of clay silt at the bottom. RedCreek sounds like the place for you. Twin Ponds will get your water riding done.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

If you like water red creek would be a good place. I like mud a lot more than water


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Anyone ridding redcreek tomorrow?


----------



## aaron_j (Jan 30, 2010)

ever ride canal rd out in gulfport? my can am buddies had a blast on thier renegades!


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

no never even heard of it is it an actually a park or what?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

have heard good and bad about canal rd, it is not a park and if you park in the wrong place you will meet the gulfport police up close an personal, but if you find a spot to enter out of police reach it is a good ride , lock everything you leave behind an park on top of ramps if you use them. as for red creek ride there quite often, did get our coolers raided once,


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

yea i know how that goes we went on a ride near memphis tn and while we were riding they stole my 16ft double axle trailer off my truck its been 2 years and the police never found it lesson learned thou locks on everything lol


----------



## aaron_j (Jan 30, 2010)

yeah its just a riding spot alot of folks frequent. guy my dad works with parks in the gas station parking lot n rides to the trailhead. i have heard of people being hassled by the cops though


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

A lot of machines have been sacrificed to the canal road gods. I refuse to ride it. Call me a woos if you want but Ive got too much money invested in this bike to destroy it. There are videos of canal road on youtube.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i hear u on that one seems like after every ride i am working on something but honestly i dont mind


----------

